# new tau codex/ 40k 6th edition



## mrlankyadam (Jan 11, 2012)

as a tau player i have noticed with the release of new codex's for multiple, what used to be, fairly easy armies to defeat. these armies now pose a significant threat especially necrons which are my usual opponent.

i was wondering if anybody knows when either 6th edition of 40k is going to be released or a new tau codex that will bring us up to scratch. :headbutt:


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Rumours only.

Tau = Some time in 2012
6th ed. = June/July 2012


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

Both of those questions are answered to the best of their rumor related knowledge in the "Rumors" section. it's why there is a rumors section.


----------

